# small permit in NC?



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I know we occasionally get the big permits up here in NC during the warmer months but this past week at topsail I caught a small permit (~6") in my cast net in the suds. Before anyone asks, I am a die hard pompano fisherman and can tell the difference between a permit and a pompano. Should have taken a picture to prove it but didn't have my camera and didn't want to kill the fish just for proof. 

Anyone else ever seen the smaller permit up here? Didn't realize the small ones swam all the way up the coast in the summer but I guess it makes sense they would if the small pompano (and large permit) do...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Have caught PLENTY of permit in the creeks coming off the sound down here... All juveniles, but they WERE permit,a guy that guides in FLA keys was there with me at the time.. Many nicer permit at 25+ lbs have been caught in lb nets here as well........


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Interesting, I can't say I would have noticed a difference unless it was way bigger than I know pomps can get. Yet another piece of the puzzle.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks for that info drumdum, did not realize there were so many small ones around. i have been hoping to hook one of the bigger ones from the surf for a long time now, just want to have a 20lb'er on the rod take off down the beach once...can only imagine what that would feel like on a light surf rod based on what a 5lb pomp feels like...


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I was just gonna say I can only imagine how these would feel on a wash rod 

Big permit is a bucket list fish for me along with GT and a big tarpon


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Double Post


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

greg12345 said:


> thanks for that info drumdum, did not realize there were so many small ones around. i have been hoping to hook one of the bigger ones from the surf for a long time now, just want to have a 20lb'er on the rod take off down the beach once...can only imagine what that would feel like on a light surf rod based on what a 5lb pomp feels like...


 I would not say there are PLENTY around ALWAYS.. Depends on the year.. My friend from Fla told me they get washed up by gulf stream after hatch and wind up here in the sound at times... I've also caught PLENTY of juvenile snook as well.. Even more than the permit.. Saw a flash one time in a creek down here,thought it was fingers so I threw on it.. Wound up being a school of baby snook!!

Have caught permit,they are my favorite fish as far as pulling they have no equal at least in my mind..


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Interesting Greg,
Over the years I have caught, give or take, 10~15 of what (I believe) is in the pic that Hike posted above, but I was always under the impression that they were African Pompano, not Permit.
I guess my next task is to pull up a pic of an African Pompano and compare it to the permit above.
Hmmm...
Hikes Run, where did you pull that graphic from?
TjB

OK,
I found that pic, and this one too...










Now I am positive that I have caught Small, "Dink Sized" Permit from the surf in NC, and have NEVER actually Caught an African Pompano.
Funny how you hold onto misconceptions for so long.
TjB


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Palometa.. Another pompano look alike, cept for the strips. Seeing a couple a year. Years ago - none.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

yes i got a palometa about 3y ago at topsail, it was small. rarely see them as well.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've caught palometa never a permit from Hatteras but have heard of them from boats. Some people think jacks are African pompano


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

gshivar said:


> Palometa.. Another pompano look alike, cept for the strips. Seeing a couple a year. Years ago - none.


Caught one of these last weekend, not a bad size. Thought it was a baby permit, but those three stripes on it's side proved otherwise


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

I am happy that i looked at this post. Last week i was fishing the surf in Avon and caught several of what i thought were pompano. I know now that what i was catching were beyond a doubt small permit. I know because every one had sharp spines just before the anal fin and that orange patch on the belly. these graphics show those same spines on the permit, but, nothing on the pompano. Having never caught either i simply assumed i was catching pompano. The surf was loaded with them where i was fishing. Again, I'm happy that i looked at this!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

You have to count the rays or spines to know for sure, top and bottom.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> You have to count the rays or spines to know for sure, top and bottom.


 The only way I knew was the guy that was netting with me in the creeks of Avon catches them for a living in fla..


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Pompano have 22 to 27 soft rays in dorsal fin Permit have 17 to 21 soft rays in dorsal fin
Pompano 20 to 23 soft rays in anal fin. Permit have 16 to 19 soft rays in anal fin


----------

